# Video of Naomi wheelin'



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope I did this right. I made a little video of Naomi onher wheel, then uploaded it to youtube. Hopefully you guys can find it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwwe!!! I LOVE NAOMI!!!! You go girl!!! Pump those little legs! Woohooo!!!


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh! She's so cute!!! I can't handle it! :lol: Adorable.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

She loves her wheel! Sorry for the poor video quality. It's from my digital camera. I took another video on my video camera but I can't find the cord to upload it to my computer. When I do I'll post a better video. She also had her first mealies tonight and only ate half of one then walked awy. Her brother however kept begging for more! He's definitely a hog! I wish you guys could see the way they snuggle. It's too much!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

She is SO cute. They snuggle?? OMG...can't handle that level of cuteness.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

She's soooo tiny omg what a cutie!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww...she's the little hedgie that could! I love how she doesn't let the fact that she's tiny stop her heer from doing exactly what she wants. Go Naomi!!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

what an itty bitty baby. AWW too much cute.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is adorable beyond expression  Naomi was going to town on that wheel, she gets around very good.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

You are my hero for posting this. I am in love with her! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I apologize for the previous video's quality. I found my cord and downloaded a new video and it's a little better, although I have no talent with a camera of any kind.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

She's so tiny and adorable! <3


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love when she kept switching directions! She's so tiny and precious! :mrgreen:


----------

